# FIRST FISH FROM A YAK ON SPS



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

The big fella caught & released this bream 4 year old Rhys Fishbrain a very happy little man & a proud dad.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

G'day Fishbrain, bloody outstanding.

I am 51 years old - still to catch a bream on SP and the little feller is one up allready. You have every right to be very proud mate, Congratulations.

Oh, and good on you little Rhys, You are a true champion.   

Thank you for shareing such a special moment.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Fishbrain Jnr and Snr.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Hairy,
He's already at me about the next fishing trip his twin sister Phoenix tried hard but didn't manage a fish but she was happy for Rhys. cheers Brad


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work Fishbrains


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

fishbrain, great stuff mate.
looks like it won't be long and he will be addicted to bream'n like the rest of us :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

FB

Another special memory to lock away and reflect on in years to come :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good stuff FB. Two happy chappies


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

What a champion. And congrats to you Fishbrain for introducting em to it.  You're a champ maker!


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

well done fishbrain......and a good onya rhys


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Soft plastics, catch and release, you two guys are champions! Great teachings dad! Steve.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Even that seat in the back looks perfect for the young fella.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, I don't think I will be getting out by myself to often anymore if RHYS HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT .Cheers Brad


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Fishbrain, you clever dude, you have set it all up :wink: .

Wife says, "Do something with the kids!"

You say, "What do you want to do kids?"

Kids say, "Let's go fishing from the yak, oh, and on the way, stop off at the tackle shop and get some more sps!"

:shock: How did you do it?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I Wish the other 2 aren't that keen on the fishing side of kayaking. cheers Brad


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Cant think of a better sport to be part of and this post sums it up to a tee.

Well done Rhys.....good on ya fishbrain.

 fishing Russ


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Awsome Mr Brain  . Dont they love it when they hook up.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome (or should that be Oarsome?)

Great to see the little fella in there. I am looking forward to getting my boy out there soon too.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done minifish and good onya dad for getting him out there!

another bream legend in the making...


----------

